# Latest Petricola Breeding Setup



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some shots, still working on making it more eye appealing, here ya go:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

How did you get the hole in the pot? Everytime I try, I break it.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice setup!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Im sure those plants will fill in nice. Looks good and remember patience is the key in this hobby.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If I know Marty, he used a dremel.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dremel? im not that sophiscated i bought it from someone else lol


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Overly cute fishes you have there lol.
Love the setup still !


----------

